# My first dirt substrate planted tank



## frogbitaquatics (Jun 20, 2012)

What do you think? Am I headed for disaster?

I'm used to keeping large aggressive fish, so I've got no idea what fauna to stock. Any suggestions? I was thinking of maybe breeding some live bearers.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

You're off to a good start. 

My only comment/advice would be to put in some fast growing nutrient-sponge type floaters to help get you started. My favorite is HornWort, them Water lettuce. Duckweed is functionally good but, I don't care for it in my tanks due to the mess.

You can remove them as your plants start to take off. You can tell by the growth rate of the floaters, as they slow down the tank is getting in balance. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## cookymonster (Jul 6, 2012)

the air tubes are a cool idead since it adds co2 to the tank and it also lowers the ph of the tank i also like how you attached them great idea hope this works out for you


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

I just added an airstone to a 2.5 gallon I have for co2. Livebearers are sweet, I particularly like swordtails. Be advised though, they do reproduce, just add water. Have you looked into blue eyed rainbows, pseudomugil species? I like them alot, and they are pretty well suited to smaller planted setups.


----------



## frogbitaquatics (Jun 20, 2012)

DogFish2.0 said:


> You're off to a good start.
> 
> My only comment/advice would be to put in some fast growing nutrient-sponge type floaters to help get you started. My favorite is HornWort, them Water lettuce. Duckweed is functionally good but, I don't care for it in my tanks due to the mess.
> 
> ...


I added a couple pieces of duckweed the other day

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DogFish2.0 (Oct 7, 2011)

I bought a single water lettuce plant from a garden center that sells ponds supply last fall. I've gotten enough to cover my 6 tanks, barrel pond, outdoor emerged tank AND sell at a local clubs swap, and still toss in the compost pile.

Indoors in anything but high light is will stay small quarter size. I can tell when I have more nutrient in the water simple by watch the root growth. I find it much easier to live with than duckweed.

I'd give you some to get you started but, the shipping will cost more than if you but it locally. Also, if your in Tx or Fla (don't remember) it's most likely illegal to ship into your state. Something I won't do.

Anyway keep up the good work!


----------



## frogbitaquatics (Jun 20, 2012)

I added frogbit not duckweed.

I've never seen any floating plants sold locally, maybe I'm not going to the right places

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## frogbitaquatics (Jun 20, 2012)

Tank update






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Skizhx (Oct 12, 2010)

In dirt tanks the decomposition process produces CO2 that your plants use. This is why Walstad advises AGAINST surface agitation.

I'm not too familiar with residential water softening units, but the ones I know of all replace the minerals with (I believe it was...) sodium, which will not do your fish or plants any favours. You will probably end up having to bypass the softeners.

Regarding the anaerobic zones... This generally becomes a problem only if your substrate is too deep, or if your plants aren't rooting properly. Healthy plants in a healthy tank will go a long way at preventing anaerobic conditions. Malaysian trumpet snails will also help.

IMO most of these problems could have been avoided by planting heavier at the start and skipping the air stone/whatever that filter you have trickling water is.


----------

